# Speex/GSM 6.0 Ventrilo Codec



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

When using ventrilo my mic only works in server with GSM 6.0 Codec. Is there a driver i can install so my mic will work in Speex Codec ventrilo servers? I will post my CPUZ computer specs


----------



## doughboy256 (Nov 6, 2007)

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/4269/compspecsmd9.jpg


----------



## Doabarrelrol (Dec 15, 2008)

I have this exact same problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

